# Happy Birthday! funny coloured eggs?



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

happy birthday chicks yellow was born at around 9am white (just now) at quater to 6. 4th clutch 

that pied is the daddy and the other is the mothers 2nd cluthes daughter, she and her sister have been sitting with the mother so im not sure if they have layed too...
just a question aswell about the funny coloured eggs, is that a normal colour?


also i have a whiteface that is sitting on 4 eggs aswell but its suppost to be a boy iv never seen a female in that box, would she be sitting at night?
also iv seen him mating with my cin-pearl who i got as a girl but has male tail feathers, do the tail feathers ever change after the first molting?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the 2 babies. the 2 odd eggs are infertile, old and no-good. it might be wise to remove them. The egg that is between the 2 odd eggs looks like it is soon to start hatching.


----------



## Detector (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulation!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

White fuzz = whiteface chick. Both your parent birds are split, unless there's a chance that some other hen laid the egg or your mama bird has been fooling around.


----------

